# Duck call barrels and tone board



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Feel free to comment or ask any questions. Both barrels are made of cherry with a coat or two of sanding sealer, tone board is cocobolo.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good looking calls Dan. What are you going to finish them with?


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Good looking calls Dan. What are you going to finish them with?


I honestly have not decided, I was considering dipping them into spar a few times or possibly an oil (tung, etc). What would u suggest?


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Did you use a jig for the tone board or make it by hand? I find the tone boards interesting in how very small changes effect the sound.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

flockshot said:


> Did you use a jig for the tone board or make it by hand? I find the tone boards interesting in how very small changes effect the sound.


I have a jig. Yeah subtle changes really do effect the sound, I have ruined more than one so far


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

L Town Graphics said:


> I honestly have not decided, I was considering dipping them into spar a few times or possibly an oil (tung, etc). What would u suggest?


I soak (in a quart can) all my calls in teal oil for 24 hours than dry 24 hours and buff with the beall system. I use this technique for all of my calls including turkey.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, do you soak these before they are assembled?


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Mike said:


> Bob, do you soak these before they are assembled?


Yes, and before I glue in glass and/or slate into a turkey call. I keep a special quart can which I purchase from ACE as an empty can. It does make a call darker, and make sure you have a lid or pan to place the call in until you wipe it off. I wipe it off with VIVA towel first. Wad up a single sheet and push it through the hole with a screw driver to get the inside wiped. I hang it from a long peg on the peg board to let it dry.

I buy my duck call and goose short reed inserts from Echo online he has the best price and selection. I know this is not being a purest but I don't just turn call so I don't spend time on what other have perfected and I still sell a lot of calls at gun shows.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I do basically the same as you do. Before assembly I soak my calls for 24 hrs in Minwax Antique oil. I will give it one more soak for about 4 hrs then dry for about 2 weeks or longer before buffing. I have never used teak oil but a old gentleman told me that antique oil should dry for 10 days or longer before buffing. Works great and like yours has great shine.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Dan. Oh, by the way Dan & Bob! Willie Robinson is looking for you.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice work Dan. Oh, by the way Dan & Bob! Willie Robinson is looking for you.


Just a little update, I have gone kinda full time hobbyist as a custom call maker. Feel free to check me out on Instagram and Facebook under TurkCalls. 

Dr Zook, please tell willie he is more than welcome (or anyone else) to contact me via email at [email protected] or txt is fine also 716-523-5989


----------

